#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Bang Saray Temple Wat Khorng Kha Lam

## dirtydog

Bang Saray Temple Wat Khorng Kha Lam is the second Temple you come to as you drive into Bang Saray, the first on the corner by Sukhumvit road is a bit of a dump and not worth stopping for let alone wasting memory on your digital camera.

This one is right next to the sea and has an area of about 10 Rai which must be worth a fortune, so next time you hear a fisherman telling you he is poor ask him where the money came from to build this place, I mean Bang Saray is only a small village and the money must have come from them.

They have a market there every afternoon and evening selling usefull items like flip flops and crappy plastic utensils and stuff, got to admit I didn't see any Monks though, wonder where they sneak off to...






Next up is the BBQ Pit, yep where the dead are burnt.



If you are in here there is no getting out.

----------

